# Hardwood vents



## Marc Keller

I currently have about 1000 vents I am willing to sell individually or as a lot. Most of the vents are maple, but there are some hickory, red oak and Brazilian cherry. They are all unfinished. Feel free to text me or email me.

Marc Keller
608-385-1870
[email protected]


----------

